# Strange AT&T U-Verse Ad



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not sure where to put this, exactly.... 

I just was checking out Woot! to see what they had going on today. In the corner was an advertisement for AT&T U-Verse. It showed a video of a guy sitting in front of the TV, and some pop ups with a recording icon, showing all the things you could record.... the fight, the local gossip, blah, blah blah.

Then it goes on to say that with the new U-Verse products you can record 4 shows at once.

I took a snip of the ad.... look at the DVR under the TV. Doesn't that look alot like an HR21? DirecTV logo on the left side, resolution lights on the right, ring of annoyance in the middle! They've changed the lights to red, but sure looks like an HR21 to me!

I know this picture is horribly low res and hard to see, but, hopefully it's good enough....


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Does look kinda like it. The thing that strikes me is that whoever photoshopped it doesn't have a good handle on scale. It looks huge considering the perspective. I do like how they project the OSD outside of TV's image. Wish DirecTV could do that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, looks like an episode of _Photoshop Disasters_ to me too. 

Kind of like how someone looked at metadata for one of Microsoft's "Im a PC and I'm a Sterotype" ads and discovered it'd been edited by the ad agency on a Mac. :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'm not sure where to put this, exactly....
> 
> I just was checking out Woot! to see what they had going on today. In the corner was an advertisement for AT&T U-Verse. It showed a video of a guy sitting in front of the TV, and some pop ups with a recording icon, showing all the things you could record.... the fight, the local gossip, blah, blah blah.
> 
> ...


yep, that looks hokey. It does not look anything like a Uverse DVR. I think they are trying to hoax customers


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Kind of like how someone looked at metadata for one of Microsoft's "Im a PC and I'm a Sterotype" ads and discovered it'd been edited by the ad agency on a Mac. :lol:


:lol: Link???


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree... Looks like an HR to me too...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's definitely an HR21, complete with DirecTV logo in the upper left.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Information about U-Verse available here.

https://uverse1.att.com/un/launchAMSS.do

They are building out parts of Nashville now. It will be interesting to see if I can combine my DSL and POTS to qualify for the bundle prices.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> :lol: Link???


Hell, I wish I could find it. It was from one of my Mac-centric RSS feeds a few weeks ago when the ad first ran. If I turn it up I'll let you know. Google may have it or a cache of the original article.



Jon J said:


> They are building out parts of Nashville now. It will be interesting to see if I can combine my DSL and POTS to qualify for the bundle prices.


And the only way they could do it was to get the Legislature to amend the cable TV franchising statutes to allow a state-wide franchise so they don't get to be regulated by local municipalities like every other cable company has had to be for 40 years.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> :lol: Link???


http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/09/19/microsofts-im-a-pc-ads-created-on-macs/


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Information about U-Verse available here.
> 
> https://uverse1.att.com/un/launchAMSS.do
> 
> They are building out parts of Nashville now. It will be interesting to see if I can combine my DSL and POTS to qualify for the bundle prices.


No you won't. They are billed separately. If Uverse Voice is available you can do that.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

A co-worker of mine told me her BF was getting U-verse and that he would be able to get "2000 channels".
That number seemed a little hard to believe, but not knowing much about it, I didn't say anything back.
Can anyone tell me how many channels are really offered (HD, too) and if it compares anything to D*.
I also heard you HAD to get it as a bundle.
Is that true?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Does look kinda like it. The thing that strikes me is that whoever photoshopped it doesn't have a good handle on scale. It looks huge considering the perspective. I do like how they project the OSD outside of TV's image. Wish DirecTV could do that.


You don't have the holographic projector hooked up yet? :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

NCMAT said:


> http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/09/19/microsofts-im-a-pc-ads-created-on-macs/


!rolling

Nice find!


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

My mom has U-verse in Racine, WI and gets nowhere near 2000 channels. She has the U-family package which has about 50 channels, if I recall. Total channels offered was in the neighborhood of 150-200 and it was more expensive than my Directv subscription, but for my mom it works out.

She has the 4-event DVR and it looks nothing like the one pictured. It is about half the size in total, and remarkably quiet.

Dave


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

RVD26 said:


> A co-worker of mine told me her BF was getting U-verse and that he would be able to get "2000 channels".


They're probably using DirecTV math... 100 networks + 1900 PPV.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> You don't have the holographic projector hooked up yet? :lol:


that only comes on the HR2D2 model


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> that only comes on the HR2D2 model


*facepalm*

I LOL'd though.


----------

